# Configuracion red profibus plc s7-1200



## Julian Duque (Oct 9, 2012)

Buen día:

En el momento estoy realizando un proyecto de automatización con el plc s7-1200 y pido ayuda para configurar una red profibus dp entre este plc y un arrancador suave sirius 3RW44 con el software tia portal V11 de siemens también. He estado mirando en google pero encuentro muy poca información al respecto.

De antemano doy las gracias por sus prontas y oportunas respuestas......


----------



## tesla (Oct 10, 2012)

Si cuentas con los hardware y software necesarios podras realizar tu comunicacion, contando con el s7-1200 que codigo es tu procesador? necesitas su modulo de comunicacion para profibus o usar el profinet que lleva integrado, necesitas el tia portal v11 o v10.5.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola julian revisa este link. Ahi encontrarás todo lo que necesitas de no ser así avisame para darte una mano.

Saludos


----------



## tesla (Dic 14, 2012)

Luis Eduardo, tengo una duda con los variadores. He visto muchos planos electricos en los que en la parte de fuerza, conectan un contactor trifasico aguas arriba del variador.
Esto solo seria para la parada de emergencia? o para su arranque? tengo entendido que no es conveniente por un tema de desgaste del equipo y el motor pero no estoy seguro que sea solo por eso.


----------



## cargamsoft (Dic 14, 2012)

El contactor que colocan aguas arriba, también llamado contactor de linea lo usan tal como sospechas, para parada de emergencia ya que en algunos casos se exige que la parada de emergencia seccione al equipo de la red (netamente eléctrica), pero ha de saber que los variadores SIEMENS, en el caso de los SINAMICS G130/150 gobiernan ese contactor a traves de los bornes X9: 5 y 6.

Normalmente solo esta energizada la control unit con 24VDC y el contactor esta abierto. Cuando recibe una orden de arranque, sea cual sea la fuente de mandos seleccionada, el power module manda a cerrar este contactor a través de los bornes mencionados, se realiza la carga de la tension DC, enciende el blower e inmediatamente entra en servicio.

Espero haberte ayudado en algo

saludos

Como dato adicional, la parada de emergencia esta cableado en serie con el circuito de control del contactor de red, de forma que lo pueda aperturar. Esta parada de emergencia no solo puede ser el pulsador tipo hongo, sino también puede provenir de algún pull cord, de algún rele de seguridad, etc.

saludos


----------

